# Punto



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Nick just signed a one year deal with St Louis.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Poor Gardy, whats he going to do without his mancrush?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No more head first dives into first base.Charlie Hustle is gone.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Gardenhire must of finally got the incriminating pictures of himself that Punto was holding for ransom on Gardy , and now Gardy doesn't have to play that hitting machine again,,,


----------

